# 21 week loss



## biofarmer (Nov 12, 2013)

We lost our little girl two weeks ago due to complications from a chromosomal disorder. I delivered in a hospital and we had her remains cremated. Once I can bring myself to pick up her remains, we plan to plant them with a tree. I can't seem to find much information on second trimester losses. I had an 8 week loss before and felt completely normal within a few days. This time, I still feel awful and still look like I am showing a little after two weeks. We would like to try again soon because our family doesn't feel complete. I am wondering what kind of timeline is suggested after a 2nd trimester loss.


----------



## tracyamber (May 26, 2011)

Just stopping by to say I'm sorry for your loss. Sending hugs you way .


----------



## t2009 (Sep 1, 2009)

So sorry, mama, for your loss. Hugs. I don't have any advice in terms of the timeline as I lost mine at 11 weeks. Have your healthcare providers given you any suggestions? It seems that opinions vary widely. I hope someone has some ideas for you. Many healing vibes your way.


----------



## haralove (Jul 20, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. I just wanted to say that I also planted a tree last week and it was very healing. We did a ritual and I placed things in the soil and said prayers. We also chose a fruit tree so that certain times of year the tree would be vibrant and bear fruit and offer us nourishment. It felt beautiful in a very particular kind of way. So just wanted to share that, although my loss was much earlier than yours I thought to share about our planting. Although you may have already done something as it was a few weeks ago. I am so sorry you are going through this.
Sending healing thoughts your way.


----------



## Nonie's mom (Sep 26, 2006)

I had a 25 week loss 1 1/2 years ago. I'm so sorry you are going through this! It sucks. We started trying again as soon as I was able. I think it was a few months. We have three kids already so we were lucky that way. It is different for everyone but hopefully you won't have to wait long before you are expecting again. Make sure you grieve enough. That sounds funny but I was in deniel for the most part for a while. Anyway, good luck and I'm so sorry.


----------

